# Pheasants!



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't seen a pheasant in years. Turkeys seem to be doing really well around here. Spotting them all over the place.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Good luck and have fun! We'll be going out for pheasant tomorrow as well  but our season opened over a week ago. I've been doing a lot of feather trimming and bathing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm lucky. Buffy does not have a long coat. I did some small trimming.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good luck. I went pheasant hunting in North Dakota a year ago. Great experience. Our group shot our limit each day.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you have these evil things? They're the worst. Always get stuck to the dogs in a big cluster. Even on my Brittany mix with fairly short fur.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

have a great time!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have fun 

the hunting club that abuts my yard will start stocking soon --- pheasants from heaven for my crew  The dogs do have to start wearing their blaze orange vests in the yard and woods though since the hunters apparently can lose track of how close to my home they are.



gdgli said:


> Tomorrow is opening day for pheasants in NY (not Long Island). I will be meeting a friend to hunt in an area that I have not hunted in about 20 years. Hoping for a good day.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

have fun, G! I wish I lived closer so I could enjoy your spoils with you cause I know you are going to cook those up good!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ArchersMom said:


> Do you have these evil things? They're the worst. Always get stuck to the dogs in a big cluster. Even on my Brittany mix with fairly short fur.


they comb out easilyif you spray the coat ahead of time.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wish we had pheasants!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I live in MO, and we are blessed with duck, pheasant, and quail.....hunt them every year. Our seasons start in November, can hunt in Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, and MO...so have lots of choice. Went in MO two years ago, went to three locations for pheasant in one day, shot birds at each location, what a day it was. Shooting skill was bad, but still got a mess of Roosters.....

Luck to all


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Have fun George! I'm sure you will come home with some free chickens!


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Lucky, or pheasant season doesn't open until September 18. But our grouse season is open so me and Copper are going tomorrow.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I wish we had pheasants!


The gamelands around me all have pen raised birds released by the game commission during hunting season. Native populations have all but gone due to habitat loss etc. Most of the released birds won't survive year to year due to predators and inadequate habitat for nesting and suvival. So we don't really have wild birds either.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to report this but the birds were not there. We hunted State Land for about 6 hours. It was raining. The cover on this property has grown up very thick and the State has not cut it for quite a while. Buffy was on the move, quartering for all that time, TRYING to get into the heavy stuff, jumping stone walls, and forced to rest while my friend and I took a few breaks. Buffy got birdy three or four times but it was not fresh scent. Where she got really birdy was in a restricted area so we had to keep her on lead. She nearly pulled me off my feet!

Oh well, there is the rest of the season.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ArchersMom

We do have those beggar ticks in the area but not many. There were enough Enchanter's Nightshade which tangle up the hairs. I am cutting them out.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I'm sorry to report this but the birds were not there. We hunted State Land for about 6 hours. It was raining. The cover on this property has grown up very thick and the State has not cut it for quite a while. Buffy was on the move, quartering for all that time, TRYING to get into the heavy stuff, jumping stone walls, and forced to rest while my friend and I took a few breaks. Buffy got birdy three or four times but it was not fresh scent. Where she got really birdy was in a restricted area so we had to keep her on lead. She nearly pulled me off my feet!
> 
> Oh well, there is the rest of the season.


Well that's what happens when you hunt state land, sometimes it gets cleaned out, before you get there. But it's still like that old saying about a day fishing without catching anything - better than a day at work! Glad you got out there and Buffy was excited!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I hate those things. Getting them off dogs and out of my socks is a pita.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> I hate those things. Getting them off dogs and out of my socks is a pita.


On Long Island we have a lot of tick trefoil. They don't even come out after a washing. And I would like to know how they get into my underwear.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

gdgli said:


> I'm sorry to report this but the birds were not there. We hunted State Land for about 6 hours. It was raining. The cover on this property has grown up very thick and the State has not cut it for quite a while. Buffy was on the move, quartering for all that time, TRYING to get into the heavy stuff, jumping stone walls, and forced to rest while my friend and I took a few breaks. Buffy got birdy three or four times but it was not fresh scent. Where she got really birdy was in a restricted area so we had to keep her on lead. She nearly pulled me off my feet!
> 
> Oh well, there is the rest of the season.


Well, if it was easy, everyone would be doing it. I frequently have those days and I am in a pretty good area, but still things do not always go well. But, my dogs always enjoy the time in the field, even if they get no birds....I really go for the dogs, not for the meat or sport!

Good luck later in the season...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

goldlover68 said:


> Well, if it was easy, everyone would be doing it. I frequently have those days and I am in a pretty good area, but still things do not always go well. But, my dogs always enjoy the time in the field, even if they get no birds....I really go for the dogs, not for the meat or sport!
> 
> Good luck later in the season...


Agreed! I don't love the meat, although the pheasants are much tastier than ducks, but I've never seen my dogs happier than they are out in the field.


----------

